# Temp cutoff?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you guys have a temp cutoff where you won't train or hold classes? Right now it is high 80s with a heat index of 97 (humid here) and it is just past noon so that will definitely increase. I don't have AC so my dogs are hot and humid all day and then expected to work/train. We usually have agility on Tues night but I'm thinking of telling my friend (who owns the training center) no, and maybe she'll just cancel.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If Jax is uncomfortable and shutting down we call it quits. She really doesn't do well in the heat so we train early morning or late evening. If it's this hot on Friday, I'll cancel or we'll work on small things like contacts or on Rally instead of full runs. She seems to shut down in anything above 80.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my club just cancelled tonite's class, I believe their cutoff is 80 depending on the humidity..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow if we canceled at 80 we'd never have class!

I e-mailed my friend and said she might not see us. I'm hoping she just cancels so we don't have to miss out on a week.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

We train indoors in air conditioning.  But, I decided not to go to an obedience trial one Saturday because it was too hot and humid out.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

In the summer we train early morning or into the evenings. We break out the kiddie pools, and sessions might be shorter because we call it quits when the dogs get hot...but we've never cancelled for heat.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Same as JKlatsky. We're in Texas so we don't have a choice. You can wait until it's 8pm and it's still in the 90s. With SchH we try to get everything done by 9am. With agility, Dottie's class goes from 8pm to 9pm. 

Of course, we do have AC so the dogs are inside all day long.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I will hose my dog down before, during, and after class if needed to keep him comfortable. If he starts to quit, then we quit.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix shuts down quickly when the temps hit over 85 degrees. He's a "hot" dog, so the warmer the temps the more quickly he will shut down. Even when we are at home playing, he'll bring back the ball or frisbee, running from one shady spot to the next until he gets back to me, even if it's the longest possible route he has to take.

With things as brutal as they are up here right now (heat index of 100-104), I won't take the chance of getting him in trouble and keep our training/playing to a minimum.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

w00t, it's canceled


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Last night it was 'I can't breathe' hot outside. So, to tire out Hondo, I sat at one end of the hallway and threw his sqeaker until he was tired. Yeah, I know...lazy. But it worked.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs don't even want to be outside today, I brought them out, filled the pool and after they got wet, decided inside was better. So I am outside all alone for now!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm in TX too and the obedience club doesn't hold any classes after June, then start again in Sept. It was in the mid 90's when we took the CGC test 3 weeks ago and it was brutal! They keep several kiddie pools filled so we can cool them down and they wet down the dirt floor as well, but still...just too hot! I think it helped Stosh, since he's just 5 mos old I was worried about the sit/stay where I had to walk at least 10 ft away from him but he was so happy I just wanted him to sit there and not move.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya did a super short track at 8pm, in manicured lawn, in the shade, and I still sweat through my shirt! Since agility was canceled we did obedience after dusk, lol. Poor Nikon, he has shed all of his undercoat and is now shedding the long top coat! He looks pathetic and I can see his ribs but he must be like me, not as hungry in the heat either.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs aren't as hungry in the heat, I did about a 5 min ob session with Karlo tonight. I tried to do my tracking site this am, and it was an antfarm that was dried out...so I decided not to do it...I need a plush place soooo very bad to track my dog that needs to track. He/because of me did horrible on Sunday am. Casted, didn't take one bite of food off the track(ants) though he finished to the end, it was baad. His cousin Hemi did wonderful, nose down and happy every step. 
My challenge right now is to find a place to track!!! I hope Nikon is cool with his coat so thinned out!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

We canceled training today because of the heat. 99 in Maryland today so we decided training can wait for Saturday.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I used to have classes cancelled for the heat when we trained in an un-airconditioned barn. Cause it was shady and the huge doors could be opened to allow air flow, we used in the 90's for the cut off. And humidity was considered though I'm not sure what it was. 

If I was outdoors and in the sun, think I would probably use an even lower temp....

Hard to give a SPECIFIC cutoff that works for everyone cause humidity and the facility type/location makes a difference. Also, for people that are able to mostly continue to exercise and keep their dogs used to the higher temps (ie NOT just having them in the AC for the entire summer, but still be able to hike and exercise as normal outdoors) those dogs would be able to train in hotter conditions and do fine.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Andy-jr. said:


> We canceled training today because of the heat. 99 in Maryland today so we decided training can wait for Saturday.


where the heck did you find 99 in Maryland????

It was 104 here. lol (like my husband says, anything above 98 is just hot, regardless of the number)

everytime I take Riley out, she plays for about 4 minutes then heads for the door. I need to find indoor activities to tire her out.


----------

